# Gmc 1500hd And A 28 Rsds



## Trevor (Jul 25, 2006)

Hello all I have to say this is an awesome site. I'm going to beat this horse one more time, but I need some true and honest advise that isn't tied to a comission check.

I bought a 2007 28 RSDS and need to upgrade my TV. My current TV just meets the requirements to tow it with very little added to the TV or TT. I'm new to towing, and yes I was suckered by the TT salesperson with the line your truck will pull it fine. While so far it pulls it fine I've read a lot on here and realize I'm sitting way too close to the harry edge and can't really load it up and go for a week. So far we have only pulled within 20-30 miles of home on flat lands so I've been okay. Anyways onto the question.

I'm looking at a 2006 GMC 1500HD Crew Cab with the 6.0L V8 and the 4.10 axle. Per the GMC website it is rated for 9900 lbs max trailer capacity. I really have a hard time justifying the jump to the 2500 if the 1500hd will do the job. I know there are many Titan fans out there, but due to family working for GM I need to stay American if I want to be allowed to associate with my family









My question is do you think this truck would be okay at a TV. With the 80% rule I've seen on here I should theoretically be good to 7920 lbs which is definately more than the GVWR for the trailer.

Any thoughts or opinions would be appreciated.

Thanks

Trevor


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to the site Trevor. The 28RSDS is a fine Outback choice. This won't help, but I'm a little confused myself on what makes a 2500 and what makes it heavy duty. If the tranny, brakes, etc make it HD than the 1500 may still have a softer suspension. As such, you may benefit from the stronger suspension with the 2500 especially if you may upgrade to a bigger trailer or 5th wheel down the road. Otherwise, the 1500HD would probably work out just fine for that trailer. From personal experience, my 1/2 ton Yukon had a soft (Premium Ride) suspension that was only ok for towing. The 2500 offers me a more stable platform but I also benefitted from the longer wheelbase with the XL.

As for the Titan, some will (and have) agrued that they're built in America and just as American as their GM, Ford, and Dodge competitors. Doesn't a German company own Dodge -- ask Dr. Z.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

The 1500HD is now the old 2500. It gets confusing.......

I tow a 28RSDS with a 2500HD and Love it. The gross trailer weights are real close. 1500HD is 9900 and my 2WD 10,200. THe BIG difference is gross combined weight rating. GCWR is 14,000 on th e1500HD and 16,000 on the 2500HD. You may really want to look at the 2500HD.

Good Luck and happy outbacking!

Tim


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> The 1500HD is now the old 2500. It gets confusing.......


Huh?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Trevor!* action 
Glad you found us!









I think the truck you are talking about will do just fine. I have a friend that pulls a 28RS-DS with a 2500HD with the same engine, and he has no problems. And power wise, if the engine is the same, 1/2 ton or 3/4 makes no difference. Where it does make a difference is in the suspension and brakes. It's all pretty confusing now (thanks GM!







), but as was mentioned, this years 1500HD is essentially last years 2500, so that should not be an issue either.

Finally, keep in mind that the 28RS-DS is a pretty light trailer. As is being discussed in another thread, the 31RQ-S is of similar camping size and capabilities, but weighs more dry than the 28 does at GVW.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I pull a 28BHS with a 2500RD (Regular Duty) --> this truck has been renamed the 1500HD and is what you are looking at.

Bottom line is the truck is on the 3/4 Ton Chassis not the 1/2 Ton chassis. From what I understand the axles just aren't quite as beefy as the 2500HD and few other minor things.

I have the 6.0L with 3:73 gearing and my truck does an awesome job towing my TT. Towed from Canada to Florida and back in January - no problems whatsoever powerwise.

The gross on my 28 BHS is 7000lbs and I am anywhere between 6500 and 7000lbs for all of my towing.

Get out there and enjoy.
Wayne


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Your question was what would I do with a GMC 1500HD and a 28RSDS.....I would hook it up and go camping!!!

The 1500HD and a 2500 are the same truck....they are 8,600 lb GVWR trucks. GM swapped to a 1500HD name several years ago so they could have the highest tow rating in 1/2 ton pickups. The only difference between the 1500HD and the 2500HD is 600 lbs of GVWR, 8600 vrs 9200.

It will handle you trailer fine.

Gary


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm with Gary. I basically have the same setup. Enjoy


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Considering the name changing, in general terms, what makes a truck a Heavy Duty (HD) and what makes it a 3/4 ton (2500)?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

The series of a truck 1500, 2500, 3500 is based on the GVWR of the vehicle. In the past the rules were very clear cut and firm....but in recent years the series have crossed the lines. In the past a 1500 series truck had a GVWR of 6000-7000 lbs., a 2500 was 7200-8600 and a 3500 was 8600-10000. Now we have a 1500 with a GVWR of 6400-7200, a 1500HD with a 8600, a 2500HD with a 9200, a 3500 single wheel with 9900 and a 3500 dually with 11400.

Gary


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks for the info Gary.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Between Fire44 and Highlander96 that about covers it. They gave you 8600 GVWR and 14000 GCWR so it looks like your real ceiling is 14000 GCWR. 7000# on the trailer and lets say 6200 on the truck and your at 13200 but more importantly you GCW would be what ,7200 including 1000# of tongue weight? Far within GVWR and that is most important since the engineers know fully well that they can't predict what type of trailer only the weight. Conversely they know exactly what that truck can handle as far as load is concerned

I wouldn't hesitate on the 1500HD although as you say the Family is GM then get them to give you the discount. If you get the discount then go for the 2500HD. Little more capacity and Gary could probably tell you that there were way many more made giving you a better chance of finding exactly what you want.

Remember all of "standard size" V8's pull fine. The difference is in capacity. Going over is a very good thing as you will never have to count pounds. Load it and go!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I bought the 3/4 ton before the 3/4 ton became the 1/2 ton (whew...that is confusing to type out)

Seems you have done your homework and everyone here has confirmed your thoughts.

Hope you enjoy the new Outback and the new TV!!!


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

NJMikeC said:


> They gave you 8600 GVWR and 14000 GCWR so it looks like your real ceiling is 14000 GCWR. 7000# on the trailer and lets say 6200 on the truck and your at 13200 but more importantly you GCW would be what ,7200 including 1000# of tongue weight? Far within GVWR and that is most important since the engineers know fully well that they can't predict what type of trailer only the weight. Conversely they know exactly what that truck can handle as far as load is concerned


Actually, if the 1500HD has a 4.10 rear, the GCWR is 16,000 lbs, just like the 2500HD with the 6.0 liter. that is even better. We do great with our 28 RS-DS, but keep in mind the 6.0 liter is very thirsty when towing. 7-8 MPG. Love the pick-up though.
Rich


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Bull Elk said:


> They gave you 8600 GVWR and 14000 GCWR so it looks like your real ceiling is 14000 GCWR. 7000# on the trailer and lets say 6200 on the truck and your at 13200 but more importantly you GCW would be what ,7200 including 1000# of tongue weight? Far within GVWR and that is most important since the engineers know fully well that they can't predict what type of trailer only the weight. Conversely they know exactly what that truck can handle as far as load is concerned


Actually, if the 1500HD has a 4.10 rear, the GCWR is 16,000 lbs, just like the 2500HD with the 6.0 liter. that is even better. We do great with our 28 RS-DS, but keep in mind the 6.0 liter is very thirsty when towing. 7-8 MPG. Love the pick-up though.
Rich
[/quote]
And if it has the 3.73 gear, it does marginally OK.....that being said, I may be looking at a D-max/Ally in the near future.

I just don't see a whole lot of improvement from my 1998 Dodge with the 360 V8 going to the 1500HD. And I got a MPG or 2 better with the Dodge.

That being said, having invested a sizeable chunk of change in a 2006 truck that is marginally better towing, I'mnot as happy of a camper as I shoul dbe with a new TV....









Steve


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

Trevor said:


> My question is do you think this truck would be okay at a TV. With the 80% rule I've seen on here I should theoretically be good to 7920 lbs which is definately more than the GVWR for the trailer.


Based on this information, I don't see why you cannot tow w/ your current truck. If you get a WD hitch, such as an Equalizer, should be even better.


----------



## rman45 (Jun 30, 2006)

We tow our 28RSDS with a 1500 YukonXL Denali 6.0 and 3:73. We loaded up to just under max GCWR for a long trip. The 6.0 is a great engine. I would recommend some engine mods that will add about 90hp to the stock 345hp. Cold air intake, exhaust, and performance programmer. Less than $1,000 for all. Your current TV will do the job fine I believe, but get what you can in hp modifications. You may even increase the towing mpg. And invest in a quality WD hitch. We have a Reese and love it.

Randy


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Trevor, welcome to the site. We are in the midst of looking at new tow vehicles as well. The 1500HD should work great for you, espespecially with the 4.10 axle. Going to the 2500 would be overkill for that trailer (not nesessarily a bad thing). But generally the 2500 are a rougher (by that I mean stiffer) ride. If you plan on using it as a daily driver as well you might like the ride of the 1500 better. Drive both see what you think. Right now we are leaning towards the 1500HD. JR


----------



## Trevor (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks to everyone. The DW has decided that I can have a new truck next summer, so we will be waiting to next year and try to snag an 07 model. I am thinking I may look at the diesel. If I hit end of model year they are giving away 6000 in rebates so it cancels out the cost of upgrading to the diesel. Somewhere on here I saw someone mention a mod that can help a diesel get 28mpg. If I can find that mod even just to use for when I'm not towing that would be awesome as the 3.15 gas prices are killing me.

As for the buying American part, I agree that most companies now are at least partially American. It is more just me doing my part to ensure my Mom still gets her pension check every month.

Thanks Again

Trevor from Michgian
2007 28 RS-DS
2006 Silverado with Reese Dual Cam and Prodigy Brake Controller


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Trevor said:


> Thanks to everyone. The DW has decided that I can have a new truck next summer, so we will be waiting to next year and try to snag an 07 model. I am thinking I may look at the diesel. If I hit end of model year they are giving away 6000 in rebates so it cancels out the cost of upgrading to the diesel. Somewhere on here I saw someone mention a mod that can help a diesel get 28mpg. If I can find that mod even just to use for when I'm not towing that would be awesome as the 3.15 gas prices are killing me.
> 
> As for the buying American part, I agree that most companies now are at least partially American. It is more just me doing my part to ensure my Mom still gets her pension check every month.
> 
> ...


If you are looking at Silverado diesels, there is a $3000 rebate out right now. There are very few 2006's left on the lots....I've been looking for the past 2 weeks.

Also, something to keep in mind, for 2007 there will be increased fees associated with diesels, or so the dealers are telling me. They are selling the 2006's for top dollar because come 2007, they will be way more expensive.

See my sig....I just bought a Cummins!!!!

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Thanks to everyone. The DW has decided that I can have a new truck next summer, so we will be waiting to next year and try to snag an 07 model. I am thinking I may look at the diesel. If I hit end of model year they are giving away 6000 in rebates so it cancels out the cost of upgrading to the diesel. Somewhere on here I saw someone mention a mod that can help a diesel get 28mpg. If I can find that mod even just to use for when I'm not towing that would be awesome as the 3.15 gas prices are killing me.
> 
> As for the buying American part, I agree that most companies now are at least partially American. It is more just me doing my part to ensure my Mom still gets her pension check every month.
> 
> ...


If you are looking at Silverado diesels, there is a $3000 rebate out right now. There are very few 2006's left on the lots....I've been looking for the past 2 weeks.

Also, something to keep in mind, for 2007 there will be increased fees associated with diesels, or so the dealers are telling me. They are selling the 2006's for top dollar because come 2007, they will be way more expensive.

See my sig....I just bought a Cummins!!!!

Steve
[/quote]

Congrats on the new TV Steve
Does this mean you can pull both of ours down to elkins
















Don


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Trevor,

The diesels still can be had but like Steve said there arn't many left. Funny thing tough the 2007 Classics will be out soon. I understand that they will not have the new soot equipment on them. The "soot" '07's will be out in January. I wonder how GM will work out that pricing. To be fair to the consumer the '07 classics should have roughly the same price as the '06. Lets hope that is true and that maybe you can snag one.

Steve-Great upgrade to the Diesel!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Thanks to everyone. The DW has decided that I can have a new truck next summer, so we will be waiting to next year and try to snag an 07 model. I am thinking I may look at the diesel. If I hit end of model year they are giving away 6000 in rebates so it cancels out the cost of upgrading to the diesel. Somewhere on here I saw someone mention a mod that can help a diesel get 28mpg. If I can find that mod even just to use for when I'm not towing that would be awesome as the 3.15 gas prices are killing me.
> 
> As for the buying American part, I agree that most companies now are at least partially American. It is more just me doing my part to ensure my Mom still gets her pension check every month.
> 
> ...


If you are looking at Silverado diesels, there is a $3000 rebate out right now. There are very few 2006's left on the lots....I've been looking for the past 2 weeks.

Also, something to keep in mind, for 2007 there will be increased fees associated with diesels, or so the dealers are telling me. They are selling the 2006's for top dollar because come 2007, they will be way more expensive.

See my sig....I just bought a Cummins!!!!

Steve
[/quote]

Congrats on the new TV Steve
Does this mean you can pull both of ours down to elkins
















Don
[/quote]
I think the hitch for the bike rack on the back of the OB should handle your 26RS...









I won't be held responsible though.









Steve


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Get a diesel. Bottom line - You will *love* towing with it







. I get 11-13 mpg towing my 29 FBHS at 70-75 mph in overdrive. Not towing I average 18 city and 20 highway. The power is always there and you will never look back. Just my 2 cents.


----------

